# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  برنامجThe Android Network Toolkit لاختراق شبكات الواى فاى بالصور للاندرويد

## مجدى الجلاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاتة   *برنامجThe Android Network Toolkit لاختراق شبكات الواى فاى بالصور*     
الصورة دليل على دالك      *المميزات*   خصائص الاداة
هي أداة بسيطة جدا وسهلة الاستخدام وتستعمل لعمل مسح أمني على الشبكات ،  حيث تقوم باضهار الأجهزة النشطة المتصلة بنفس  الشبكة كما تقوم بالبحث عن  ثغرات الأنظمة .
***********************************************************
عند العثور على جهاز نشط ومتصل بالشبكة تقوم بإعطائك إشارة خضراء ، والإشارة الصفراء تشير إلى البورتات المتاحة بالجهاز ، 
والإشارة الحمراء تدل على الثغرات التي وجدت .
***********************************************************
كما أنها تقوم بتحديد نوع الجهاز عن طريق عرض الأيقونة الخاصة بالجهاز ،  مثلا لو وجدت هاتف جوال فستجد أيقونة الجهاز تشبه أيقونة الجوال ،  وكذلك  مع اللابتوب أو الكمبيوتر العادي 
***********************************************************.
بعد الإنتهاء من عملية المسح الأمني تقوم الأداة بعرض تقرير مفصل يشمل  الأجهزة الموجود وأرقام الآيبي والبورتات والثغرات وغيرها من المعلومات .  
ودة شرح بالفيديو من خلال جهازى  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
download  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## charafmak77

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## adam-hic

الشكر على هذا المجهود

----------


## wadda7

Is not work

----------


## khalidjabote

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## hameed atiah

أخي الكريم بارك الله بجهودك

----------


## doudouagro41

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## doudouagro41

أخي الكريم بارك الله بجهودك

----------

